# Dan Zan Ryu Jujutsu Check-in



## Makalakumu (May 15, 2009)

I just wanted to start a thread to catch all of the people currently practicing or who have practiced Dan Zan Ryu Jujutsu.  I know a couple of you, but I'm sure there are more out there.

So, post here.

What do you like about the art?  What do you dislike?  How is/was your overall experience?


----------



## hkdharmon (May 18, 2009)

I love DZR. I like the lists and well-rounded aspects of the system. I just went to a kata contest this weekend and I always like when someone pull out an art I have never seen (I am an Ikkyu).
Dislikes: I dislike how people get really caught up in the kata, like it is the bible or something. And I dislike that many dojo's do not do much if any rondori.
However, I think this is a weakness in training methods, not in the art itself. that is, it is a weakness in the practitioners, not the system.
Aaron Harmon
greatjujitsustuff.wordpress.com


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the post.  I, too, think the biggest weakness is the lack of randori.  The art has potential in that many of the lists would bring an entirely new level to randori.  Dan Zan Ryu is a well rounded system, the lack of alive practice in many dojo's is disheartening.

The upside is the restorative massage training.  In the dojo out here in Hawaii, we have members of the Okazaki family who visit and give lessons on massage.  It's so interesting to see how seifukujutsu fits into the rest of DZR.


----------



## b.monki (Jun 4, 2009)

i think this my first post... but ya... i trained in dzr for a pretty long time with sensei carol harris who taught at wally jays school for like 40 something odd years... probably the best time in my life she would always let me run classes and teach new students which helped me a lot in my teaching ability... mixed with judo its become a really good style for me especially growing in the east bay area by oakland, ca in the projects its helped me stay safe so many times... i learned it with the small circle jujitsu principles... for me the most practical board was the first board the yawara hand arts, a lil ne waza to escape being pinned and kicked in the face by some hood rats with some judo throws and some iron palm training your good to go for the streets... not a fan of dzr throws (i learned traditional dzr jujitsu that was the exact way okazaki taught it)... my judo coach was also a black belt under wally jay and also back in the day of black and white photography sambo champion of the world... sensei siroy... i rambled... sorry bout that i love dzr and judo too much...:mst:


----------

